# Submarine simulator ?



## TheBarty (Mar 27, 2003)

Do you know about a submarine simulation game on OS X (Java, X11..) other than Harpoon ?


----------



## Randman (Mar 27, 2003)

http://www.digitalriver.com/dr/v2/e...10023&V1=13107&DSP=&CUR=840&PGRP=0&CACHE_ID=0


----------

